# Jeff Teague



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I gotta say, I wish he would have done a little more with his chances in the regular season, but if this kid isn't starting for us next season I will be pretty unhappy with whoever it is making decisions. Nobody can stay in front of him, and that little floater of his is money. He obviously has his limitations, but I really like what he brings to the table. He's a fantastic transition defender too, dude gets up. Kirk will make a great combo guard off the bench. I'm hoping to see a lot more SF in Joe Johnson's future.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I like Teague; he can be a really good player in this league. My only problem is that this team is already a hodgepodge of scorers without a real creator and scoring is his fortee. I feel like we need a point guard that can run an offense and get people open looks, not drop 20 twice a week.

Maybe that's just me though.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Trade him while his value is still high


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I don't disagree with that, but I don't really know what we can get for Teague. I would think somebody like Jamal Crawford would be easier to move out. Jeff and Joe, I feel like, compliment each other phenomenally. They are both great ball handlers and capable passers, while Joe is more of a shooter and Jeff is more of a penetrator.

Obviously you can only put so much stock into a good playoff run, but I do think he's got a place here. He plays good defense too. Jamal seems like he should be the odd man out here, just because I don't see them starting Teague/Crawford/Johnson/Smith/Horford, though I think that could work.

Even Teague/Hinrich/Johnson/Smith/Horford would be great, then Crwaford can keep his 6th Man gig.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Teague was great in that series. He also flashed a really impressive A/to ratio. After 5 games im pretty sure it was 4.4/1. If i'm the Hawks i'd try and move Hinrich if you can get a decent pick or something for him, because trust me you don't want Hinrich as your 2guard. he isn't as good guarding 2's and his offense dissapears when he plays off the ball. So either you start Hinrich at the 1 or trade him... Personally I think Teague should start at the 1 next year.

Do you really have enough money to resign Crawford? If not I'd trade him as well.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Teague really is alot like Tony Parker it would seem. I dig the fit with Joe Johnson too, and let's be honest, JJ is not going anywhere anytime soon. At this point in Hinrich's career he is probably a better 6th man combo-guard, so why not roll with that? Teague-Johnson as starting guards, Hinrich as primary backup to both spots.

Crawford is also on the wrong side of 30 (that feels very strange to say, it seems like yesterday he was a 20-yr old rookie for the Bulls!), I see him only going downhill from here once that first step starts to go...


----------



## HotSauce (May 15, 2011)

The Hawks should hold on tight to Jeff Teague. He played hard for 6 straight games, matched up with the league's MVP, and had stretches where he literally took over (in a somewhat Rose-like manner). I think he should Atlanta's future point guard.

As for Crawford, I would love to see him back in a Bulls uniform. He is exactly what the we need, another scorer. I could see the Bulls offering some players in a sign-and-trade for him he Crawford decides to leave Atl.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Jamal has to come back to Atlanta, simply for the fact that they need the extra asset. At the very least, they've gotta get something for him in a sign-and-trade.

Could Teague start next year? Yeah, maybe. I'll admit that I was impressed by his play against Chicago. However, as one poster said, it's about more than whether he can score 20pts twice a week. At the end of the day, this team just has to deal Josh Smith. I don't see any way that they can acquire enough talent to build this team into a real winner without dealing one of Johnson/Smith/Horford. Joe is essentially untradeable (at least for equal production), Horford is simply too important and has too much potential, and Josh is, well...we all know what he is.

If they let Jamal go, they'll certainly have to use that MLE on acquiring a starting SF. Tayshaun Prince, Caron Butler, Wilson Chandler and Shane Battier come to mind.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Edit: Double post


----------

